# My first hand experience with Bonnie.



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

I haven't been on the board too often after the loss of my baby angel Leah, but I wanted to state my first hand experience with Bonnie. Also this is not to discredit others who may have had a less than positive experience with her. All I can state are my experiences and what I know of her from getting to know her the past two years.

Bonnie really has a genuine heart. While she may mix up details (which also has happened to me), I can guarantee with 100% certainty that none of it has been intentional. Prior to, and after getting Leah, I really got to know Bonnie as a friend. 

People can speculate all they want on why she gets her information mixed up, but I know first hand why it happens. All I can say is that it has never been intentional, but very understandable as to why it occurs. 

When I was getting my Leah, I was given incorrect information on her sire. I was initially told her sire was King of Angels but actually ended up being Jeopardy - I was at her place and we discovered it together from her paperwork. And her reaction was genuine surprise like mine was. 

Does that lessen any of the frustration some of you have felt in dealing with her? Probably not.. but I will say that she truly ALWAYS means well. While people have a right to their own opinions, it really angers me when some people may think that she mistreats her dogs. Not only does she take exceptional care of them (again I know this from first hand experience), she is also heavily involved with a local animal rescue organization where she even fosters many dogs from the rescue group. 

When I lost Leah, Bonnie called me and we cried together on the phone. I didn't reach out to her, but that's just the type of person she is. She has a very gentle heart..

I didn't post this to continue the debate from the closed thread. I just wanted to provide my first hand experience with her which has been an extremely positive one. Not only did she bless my life with the most beautiful, healthy, loving, well socialized angel, she has also become a friend over the years.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:goodpost::ThankYou:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks, Christian! It's so good to see you back on the board.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

How are you? I miss Leah so much, and think of her often. :grouphug:

Leah was just the sweetest, funniest, and most affectionate little girl that anyone could ever have. (Okay, so Butterball was a little lazy.) 

A true angel. :heart:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you, Christian, for your post. I can't tell you how sorry I am about the loss of your precious baby. I can't imagine the heartache you've been through. ((((Christian))))

Yes, Bonnie is scattered at times, but her heart is in the right place, and that's what counts. 

I've seen the rescues around her house, too. Too bad more people don't do what she does with them.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Christain, that was so beautifully said.
You are so right. Bonnie is a kind and gentle soul. She's just not a business woman.
I still think about you and Leah and have wondered how you are. 
RIP Leah:heart:

Sunnie


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I am glad to see that you are posting again.I, too, often think about little Leah and continue to pray for you.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Your Leah was a really special little girl. One of the top reasons, along with the rest of the crew  that I went to her. I am pleased you had a good experience with Bonnie. I am still wondering if the distance factor makes a difference.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

...


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Christian *wave* nice to see you here. Hope you are doing better!

I had first hand experience with Bonnie via phone and email and I think she is a sweet lady. She was responsive to me and I did get picture of the puppy. Overall my experience was positive. If I were ever to consider a Maltese baby again, I would reach out to her.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

It is good to hear from you again, Christian. Your Leah was a beautiful angel, indeed. I have missed seeing her pictures and your posts. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Christian,
We live in the dangerous city of Athens, Greece & after you wrote I ordered a car-seat/bed w/safety belt & picked it up in Germany. Now Kitzi is never w/out being strapped in---he actually loves it! He can see out & we can use it in the hotel room when we travel. Thank you for making us more aware of the danger lurking out there! I also ordered 2 seat belt connector straps which I can have for other dogs that travel w/us. I would not want anyone's pet to be in my car & unsafe. Blessings to you.


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss!

I haven't posted on here in a long time but I agree with your comments about Bonnie. I had an exceptional experience with her and my Remy is doing great. He is the sweetest most wonderful little guy and I couldn't ask for a better malt! Bonnie has a huge heart and I agree that her rescue work is also amazing!


----------



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

thank you for posting about your experience. I wish mine was similar to yours. I am glad that those of us who had a negative experience are in the minority.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Christian, thank you for speaking your mind. I agree with everything you said. Bonnie is a very good person, she is about the dogs....but she really needs someone to handle the business part of it. I love her. 

Without her experience "about the dogs"....we wouldn't be here today with our sweet Angel babies. 

Who ever doesn't like her basically doesn't need to get a puppy from her. They should just go to the "it" breeder of the minute.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear about what happened with Leah. It's unfortunate that we all had to learn a lesson the hard way and also have a sweet little girl go to the bridge so very early. :grouphug:



The A Team said:


> Who ever doesn't like her basically doesn't need to get a puppy from her. They should just go to the "it" breeder of the minute.


Wouldn't that be Bonnie? :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mysugarbears said:


> I'm very sorry to hear about what happened with Leah. It's unfortunate that we all had to learn a lesson the hard way and also have a sweet little girl go to the bridge so very early. :grouphug:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be Bonnie? :thumbsup:


 
I thought it was Shinemore this moment....:blush:....not really sure...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The A Team said:


> I thought it was Shinemore this moment....:blush:....not really sure...


 

No. I'm sure that Bonnie is still the "it" breeder, but Shinemore runs a close second...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't really think there is an "it" breeder. I never heard the term "top tier" until this forum. I think these are a bit conjured and not really dog world terms.


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

hi christian, glad you are back on here and i hope you are doing better.. i think about sweet leah too.... as for bnniie i agree on the details issues- but i have had a great experience with her and have sent a good friend who has a beautiful pup from her whos now 11mo.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> I'm very sorry to hear about what happened with Leah. It's unfortunate that we all had to learn a lesson the hard way and also have a sweet little girl go to the bridge so very early. :grouphug:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be Bonnie? :thumbsup:


 
Agree with my sugarbears:thumbsup:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Christian. I just want to say how nice it is to see you posting. I think of Leah so very often and say a prayer for her beautiful little soul. I also think of you and hope you are doing better. Hugs.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Christain.....It is so good to hear from you!! I hope you are feeling better after losing sweet, sweet Leah. I hope your heart will open in time for another cuddle bunny....over the years I have lost babies but I am so happy now with my two. Sending hugs to you, we miss you here!!!:wub: Your heart is filled with such love and kindness....remember that!! That was sweet of you to share your information with the forum.:wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

princessre said:


> How are you? I miss Leah so much, and think of her often. :grouphug:
> 
> Leah was just the sweetest, funniest, and most affectionate little girl that anyone could ever have. (Okay, so Butterball was a little lazy.)
> 
> A true angel. :heart:


Your dogs are BEAUTIFUL. Oh my gosh. 
Sammie's Mom. :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, I'm so terribly sorry.  I had no idea you lost your little Leah. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matthewop said:


> nice one. just continue! like your post!


So, Matthewop, just where did you get your maltese? I think we'd all like to know.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The A Team said:


> So, Matthewop, just where did you get your maltese? I think we'd all like to know.


 
:huh:


----------

